# B61 Mack & AC Mack trucks



## diamondt (Feb 16, 2013)

a few photos of B61 mack and the 1918 model AC Mack trucks.


----------



## diamondt (Feb 16, 2013)

*1918 AC Mack truck*

The 1918 AC model Mack truck


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Once again, you show us an amazing build. Just for reference, how large is the Mack in the first photo. Whatever size it is, it is an absolutely gorgeous model. You sir, are not human. Incredible work. :yes:


----------



## diamondt (Feb 16, 2013)

*B61 Mack*



Kenbo said:


> Once again, you show us an amazing build. Just for reference, how large is the Mack in the first photo. Whatever size it is, it is an absolutely gorgeous model. You sir, are not human. Incredible work. :yes:


No Kenbo its just being able to have the time to do it, both the B61 Mack & the AC mack are 14 inches long & 6 inches high.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

INCREDIBLE!!! I just find myself going from one photo to another, staring at the detail. I just keep seeing more and more things to amaze me.


----------



## tseitz11 (Dec 19, 2012)

*Amazing*

I don't think you give yourself enough credit. I don't think just anyone can do those. The detail is amazing. I am in awe of those trucks.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

There was a time in my life where I didn't have the confidence to do certain things, that now I find somewhat easy. 

In my opinion diamondt DOES have talent, lots of it, but with that said, I am also a firm believer that when a person REALLY wants to do something, and REALLY puts effort and time into such, well, I believe they can surprise themselves. 

It's no secret, when you enjoy doing something, you normally do it well. 

People like diamondt probably don't need a contour gage as much as I, I would venture to say he has a very good eye for proportions, and such is so important in producing pieces like he does.

It's a joy to view his works, and does nothing but motivate me. 

I wish him and you ALL well,

Dale in Indy


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

I actually used to drive one of those B models in real life. The steering wheel was on the other side though and the body work was beat all to hades and back from years of abuse on the streets of NYC ....

Yours opened up an entire realm of memories for me of shifting through all 20 gears using two sticks with no syncros in the transmission just to reach a maximum speed of 45 mph, no power steering, the driver's seat bolted directly to the floor, and a ride like all steel roller skates nailed onto a 2x4! Makes my back hurt just looking at it. :laughing:

Beautiful work though. That body has maybe 2 straight pieces in the engine hood. The rest is all compound curves. Your work shows great talent. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Walleye977 (May 31, 2013)

Nice work


----------



## Gatordust (Jun 5, 2013)

Absolutely amazing and beautiful. I well remember the B model in my younger days. Dependable but dog ugly. You have a real talent for making anything look as if it came right off an assembly line. Fantastic. :thumbsup:


----------



## matador55 (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi diamondt,

Incredible job on your Mack trucks and excellent detail.
What a talent woodworker you are.
I give you :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Cheers Graham.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Maybe this has been talked about before but what wood species do you use on your models?


----------



## Salmon_Ears (Mar 20, 2013)

Mind is blown!


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

Wow! They are absolutely stunning. Every little detail is incredibly beautiful. What amazing talent and workmanship you have and lots of patience as well.


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

Consider my mind is blown!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

WOW! Every piece you post is absolutely amazing! And, what the heck? Chain driven rear wheels?!

Man, both of these models exhibit true mastery of the craft. My mind, too, is blown.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> WOW! Every piece you post is absolutely amazing! And, what the heck? *Chain driven rear wheels*?!


You never heard of the old chain drive rigs? Back in the early days of large trucks (teens through the 30's for some) several makers had them. Before universal joints became perfected for big trucks and split drive shafts started to be used. That old AC was the truck that gave the Bulldog its name in WWI when the Army shipped them over to Europe and the British soldiers said they were bulldog tough and just as ugly. :laughing: Before that time they were just called Macks. After that Mack adopted the Bulldog as its mascot and every truck they've made since has a bulldog emblem somewhere.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Now that is really unique definitely museum quality, a work of art. I assume everything is made of wood. That is more than talent that is a gift!


----------



## croaker (Aug 11, 2012)

Amazing very neat looking trucks.


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

You have seriously inspired me to try taking on a project like these! Absolutely stunning! Your attention to detail is amazing. I LOVE the hoses!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

johnnie52 said:


> You never heard of the old chain drive rigs? Back in the early days of large trucks (teens through the 30's for some) several makers had them. Before universal joints became perfected for big trucks and split drive shafts started to be used. That old AC was the truck that gave the Bulldog its name in WWI when the Army shipped them over to Europe and the British soldiers said they were bulldog tough and just as ugly. :laughing: Before that time they were just called Macks. After that Mack adopted the Bulldog as its mascot and every truck they've made since has a bulldog emblem somewhere.


No, I don't think I've ever heard of such thing. I learned something new about something old. Cool.

It looks like the chains on the model are articulated, having separate, individual links. They must be pretty small links, which is awesome. And I know I've mentioned it in another thread, but I LOVE the look of the hoses and air lines. Man, that looks so cool.


----------



## diamondt (Feb 16, 2013)

burkhome said:


> Maybe this has been talked about before but what wood species do you use on your models?


All the wood is tasmanian, huon pine, blackwood and myrtle.
they are very easy to work with.


----------



## aaroncr (Dec 30, 2011)

Raw talent for sure,............It's awesome to look at,..........just [email protected] impressive. 

Best Regards, Aaron C


----------



## craigwbryant (Jan 22, 2012)

Man, as a heavy vehicle researcher (I am writing my thesis on heavy vehicle driver behaviors), I am really loving all of these truck builds. I wish I had the skills to build something like that!


----------



## MapleMoose (Sep 25, 2012)

diamondt, thank you for sharing these pic's! These two trucks, like your other models, are amazing and awe-inspiring.
Like Steve, I had never heard of these chain driven trucks, so double-thanks for the education!


----------

